# Message d'erreur qui revient sans cesse



## Spirou (16 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai changé d'iPhone il y quelque temps, donc j'ai fait la configuration iCloud pour "l'associer" à mon MacBook Air M1. Cependant depuis ce jour là j'ai tout le temps la même notification qui revient :





Qui me propose deux choix : "Autoriser" ou "Refuser", donc au début je faisais toujours "Accepter". Mais enfait ça ne changeiat rien que je fasse l'un ou l'autre ou la croix.. Et quand je clique dessus il me renvoie au paramètre suivant : 




et puis après je fais Continuer, boite de dialogue : Continuer, puis le bandeau s'enlève. Et j'ai cette notif toutes les 20min...
Merci pour toute aide !


----------



## Spirou (1 Décembre 2022)

si y en a qui ont ce problème j'ai trouvé : il faut activer Synchroniser cet iPhone dans Mots de passe et trousseau iCloud dans iCloud


----------

